# CA prices of solar systems - 8.25kW and 9.9kW



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello all,

I've been looking around for solar systems and not sure if I want to go the loan route or buy route. I just wanted some more opinions on if the prices seem fair/good for a system in So. Cal? The materials are good and the warranty seems excellent. Uses Panasonic VBHN330SA16 Panels, Enphase Micro-Inverters.

Comes with 25 year warranty on everything - roof/penetration/tiles, panels, install, performance (90.76% guarantee after @25 years), workmanship, electronics - basically everything they put in.

(Prices prior to ITC/other credits)
$26.8k @ 8.25 kW (104% production)








$31.2k @ 9.9kW (127% production - if getting 2nd electric car later, running A/C more in the summer)








I recently got another quote from SunRun through Costco, they were about 3k higher, with a much shorter warranty and using Longi panels, single inverter and 15 year warranty. Didn't seem so good. Tesla (priced over a year ago) was almost $32-40k for simliar systems using whatever they use - I forgot what it was.

I'm really wondering if I should lease or buy. I'm not sure if we'll stay in this house another 25 years, so it is hard to spend that much money into a system we may leave behind after 10 years. My bill is currently averaging around $200/mo (ranging 600-900kW use per month) with the Model 3 on a normal Tier system ($.17 t1, $.25 t2, $.40 t3). I have never hit tier 3.

Or if anyone has a good company they can reference for the Cerritos, CA area, would be glad to give them a try!

Thanks for input!


----------



## BSElectrons (Dec 2, 2018)

It’s in the ballpark of most installers. I installed 7.5kWp last spring for around $20k from a small installer in Los Angeles. It produced a bit over 10MWh in its first year. I paid cash just cause I had some extra on hand and to shorten the ROI time. Not counting the gas saving from driving electric I estimate the panels will pay for themselves in about 5 1/2 years. When I was looking into it most places said a loan would add a couple years to that. I had always planned on getting panels regardless of expense or estimated time spent owning my home, it really just comes down to being able to depart with the cash now or a little bit more over a monthly period. Don’t forget the State and Federal Tax incentives will help with that cost and the added value to your home. Good luck and have fun catching sun rays everyday.


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback! I was thinking it seemed high, but maybe it is about right.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

The prices from Tesla are posted on the website, an 8kW system is $22,800 in N. California. 

I’m curious though, if they have a reputation for adding price hits once they see the job site. The website makes it look like it’s a done deal with a deposit and payment info just like when buying a car from them.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

Update: I paid the $99 refundable deposit Monday morning, called and was told I would have a finalized quote within 2 days, installation would happen in as little as a few weeks. 

We will see, in the meantime I have a couple of quotes coming in from local installers. 

N. California, Sonoma County.


----------



## pweady (Dec 18, 2018)

If you're in Southern California I highly recommend Solar Optimum. I got several quotes, including Sunrun via Costco and SO was the cheapest. LG panels, Enphase inverters, same warranty as everyone else. It was less than a month from contract signing to turning the system on.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

pweady said:


> If you're in Southern California I highly recommend Solar Optimum. I got several quotes, including Sunrun via Costco and SO was the cheapest. LG panels, Enphase inverters, same warranty as everyone else. It was less than a month from contract signing to turning the system on.


Solar Optimum is one of the outfits working on providing me a quote, here in N. Cal.

Did you do an analysis of why the LG panels might be better than the more popular (apparently, around here) Hanwha Q cells? Solar Optimum said they are putting Panasonic cells into my bid. Also, all of the other places I've talked (3 others) all are pitching the "Q Cells" and a single inverter with "optimizers" instead of the Enphase micro inverters.


----------



## pweady (Dec 18, 2018)

I didn't realize SO installed in Nor Cal. That's cool. I went with 365W LG panels because I have limited roof space and wanted the extra capacity. I'd at least heard of LG and Panasonic and the price was better than I got from other companies with lesser known panel brands. I wanted the microinverters because my panels are on different roof planes and their output will vary throughout the day. I didn't want my entire system production limited by a low producing section. I think the single inverter systems default to the lowest output. I hope that was helpful. I'm not here to solicit referrals but if you don't have one and end up with SO let me know and I can give you my info if you want.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

OK, cool. They are the second-lowest-price quote so far. I'll PM you if I go with them (then maybe the next person who comes along will PM me 

Tesla got back to me already with a firm quote, but they never did a site visit so I'm pushing them for a more detailed roof plan. There are some roof vents that may interfere, not sure how that works. Not really roof vents but sewer vents sticking up. They say they can install on 7/15 so it's either a fluke or Tesla has fixed the backlog issue. So far the guy I'm in contact with has been responsive.

One of the other quotes said that with the new optimizer systems (Tesla's quote also specifies an optimizer) it does everything that microinverters do, but I'm sure the Enphase people would argue. I may cross-post this question in another thread to see if I can extract some knowledge about this. My panels might end up on 2 or 3 different planes, complex roof.


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

pweady said:


> If you're in Southern California I highly recommend Solar Optimum. I got several quotes, including Sunrun via Costco and SO was the cheapest. LG panels, Enphase inverters, same warranty as everyone else. It was less than a month from contract signing to turning the system on.


Actually, the quotes I attached were from Solar Optimum. Haha. They seem good from what I've seen so far. Enphase also has modular battery packs that look pretty interesting too. Seems a bit less expensive than the Tesla packs.

But I'm not quite sold on getting a battery pack. In the 11 years I've lived in this house, maybe once we experience power outage. A couple times there was scheduled outages, but not enough to warrant a battery. I have gas stove, gas water heater, gas dryer - switching all to electric with solar and a battery would make sense, but ehhhhhh.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

I’m very impressed with Tesla, so far. They got me a firm quote in 24 hours including a roof plan and most all details. Install date in just 10 days. I haven’t decided yet as I’m waiting for details from a couple of other bids.

So far the biggest drawback is that many other companies are offering a full 25 year warranty on everything (panels, inverter(s) and roof penetrations. Tesla is just 12 years on the panels, 10 years on the inverter and 10 years on the roof penetrations.


----------



## pweady (Dec 18, 2018)

I thought about a battery system but the cost was still high, capabilities limited, and my power is very stable. We have very few outages. If I lived in a place with a more unreliable grid I would have thought about it more. I just decided to get a few more panels instead. I did make sure my system was compatible with a battery if I decide to add one later.


----------



## TheMagician (Oct 15, 2018)

PaulK said:


> I'm very impressed with Tesla, so far. They got me a firm quote in 24 hours including a roof plan and most all details. Install date in just 10 days. I haven't decided yet as I'm waiting for details from a couple of other bids.
> 
> So far the biggest drawback is that many other companies are offering a full 25 year warranty on everything (panels, inverter(s) and roof penetrations. Tesla is just 12 years on the panels, 10 years on the inverter and 10 years on the roof penetrations.


But will any of the companies still be around in 10 years, let alone 25 to honor the warranty? Don't know how to answer this and it's one of the reasons I hesitate to jump into the game.

Have a little bit of experience with this. A charity I work with was given a $300K system by NV Energy. Less than 3 years later, the inverter failed. Guess what, company was already out of business and estimates were around $40K to replace it. Because it was a donation, NV Energy said tough luck and we were on our own to fix it. Finally found someone here in Vegas that was able to source a part and fixed it for a couple thousand dollars.


----------



## Daskid (Jan 20, 2019)

Too bad Solar Optimum is in Glendale. I doubt they service the Temecula area. Also looking around for quotes. Tesla quoted me but the panels are not LG nor Panasonic. Some unknown Asian brand that starts with the letter “H” and some Delta inverters. Wanted to get either LG or Panasonic panels and Enphase micro inverters. Sunrun offers LG panels but they are expensive at about $4/watt.


----------



## pweady (Dec 18, 2018)

Daskid said:


> Too bad Solar Optimum is in Glendale. I doubt they service the Temecula area. Also looking around for quotes. Tesla quoted me but the panels are not LG nor Panasonic. Some unknown Asian brand that starts with the letter "H" and some Delta inverters. Wanted to get either LG or Panasonic panels and Enphase micro inverters. Sunrun offers LG panels but they are expensive at about $4/watt.


I'd still give Solar Optimum a call. Their main office is in Glendale but they install down in San Diego. The guy I dealt with was in Escondido. I wouldn't be surprised if they installed in Temecula.


----------



## Daskid (Jan 20, 2019)

pweady said:


> I'd still give Solar Optimum a call. Their main office is in Glendale but they install down in San Diego. The guy I dealt with was in Escondido. I wouldn't be surprised if they installed in Temecula.


If that is the case, they probably do. Thanks!


----------



## Jaywlker (Oct 20, 2018)

Spiffywerks said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been looking around for solar systems and not sure if I want to go the loan route or buy route. I just wanted some more opinions on if the prices seem fair/good for a system in So. Cal? The materials are good and the warranty seems excellent. Uses Panasonic VBHN330SA16 Panels, Enphase Micro-Inverters.
> 
> ...


Tesla has significantly reduced their pricing by something like 30%. You might want to get a new solar quote from them.


----------



## Jaywlker (Oct 20, 2018)

Spiffywerks said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been looking around for solar systems and not sure if I want to go the loan route or buy route. I just wanted some more opinions on if the prices seem fair/good for a system in So. Cal? The materials are good and the warranty seems excellent. Uses Panasonic VBHN330SA16 Panels, Enphase Micro-Inverters.
> 
> ...


I used www.WholesaleSolar.com, and self-installed a 10.6 kilowatt system for about $20,000 including a SolarEdge inverter and 30 360 watt panels made in Texas. It regularly produces 65-70 kilowatt hours of energy everyday, and our overages are sold back to Arizona Public Service at nearly 12 cents per kilowatt hour. We power 3 Model 3s, and keep the a-c at 74 degrees on a 2,700 square foot house. We love free electricity!


----------

